# Spec V at 130 MPH



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I haven't posted in a while so I thought that I would put in a post. After I got my new tires (which are still exceptional) I wanted to see how well my Spec V runs at max speed. First, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get over 130 MPH. Duh, right? While I was running at 130 MPH I noticed that with my modifications the Spec V exhibits very little drama. And I also noticed that my Spec V accelerates fairly quickly to 120 MPH and then takes forever to get from 120 to 130. 

The suspension also gets a bit floaty at max speed, but bumps are digested quickly and without disrupting the overall stability of the car. Braking at 130 MPH induces a bit of twist, but nothing too nasty. Overall the drive is smooth but loud. 

Fuel economy also sucks. I was getting into the 17 MPH range and managed to kill a half a tank in just 20 minutes. On the upside, once I started to drive normally the overall average for that tank of gas went back up to 20.5 MPH (which for me, and the way I drive, is exceptionally good gas mileage.) 

As soon as the weather gets better I'm off the Nurburgring!

P.S. For those of you who don't know, I'm currently in Germany, where driving at 130 MPH is not just okay, but quite common. And for those who think that driving at these speeds are dangerous you should know that Germans have one of the lowest accident/death rates on their autobahns. In fact driving with no speed limits, paradoxically, seems to be safer than driving with speed limits (on highways; see: http://www.motorists.com/pressreleases/montana.html), but that's an entirely different discussion.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

bm14582 said:


> I haven't posted in a while so I thought that I would put in a post. After I got my new tires (which are still exceptional) I wanted to see how well my Spec V runs at max speed. First, no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get over 130 MPH. Duh, right? While I was running at 130 MPH I noticed that with my modifications the Spec V exhibits very little drama. And I also noticed that my Spec V accelerates fairly quickly to 120 MPH and then takes forever to get from 120 to 130.


what mods? triple-decker rear wing?  you should be able to hit about 135... my '03 doesn't get weak 'till about 125.



bm14582 said:


> The suspension also gets a bit floaty at max speed, but bumps are digested quickly and without disrupting the overall stability of the car. Braking at 130 MPH induces a bit of twist, but nothing too nasty. Overall the drive is smooth but loud.


yeah. yucky-floaty at about 110-115... whats up with the braking, though? mine's smooth and straight at 130. you got abs or non-abs? IMHO, abs = poop.



bm14582 said:


> Fuel economy also sucks. I was getting into the 17 MPH range and managed to kill a half a tank in just 20 minutes. On the upside, once I started to drive normally the overall average for that tank of gas went back up to 20.5 MPH (which for me, and the way I drive, is exceptionally good gas mileage.)


bad mileage? go figure


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh the good old days! I miss driving my 1978 Benz 200 from Augsburg to Munich at 110. That is all that baby could do! What a ride though! Smooth as could be.

What part of Germany are you in?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

----aerodynamic drag----

that's all you need to know


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

muphasta said:


> Oh the good old days! I miss driving my 1978 Benz 200 from Augsburg to Munich at 110. That is all that baby could do! What a ride though! Smooth as could be.
> 
> What part of Germany are you in?


I'm currently stationed at Ramstein AB, Germany.

My Spec V is lowered by about 1.6" and has both front and back Nismo anti-sway bars. The only other mod I have is a pop charger. I'm currently contenplating a header (OBX), full CAI (Nismo), and exhaust (Megan Racing).


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I made the drive from Augsburg to Frankfurt to take my buddy's sister to the airport. 4 hours in a ford festiva. That little sucker was cruising at around 110 w/4 people in it all the way there. I think I stopped at the px at Ramstein on the way back. 

I miss Germany, German girls, German beer, German driving, German girls, German women, German beer, German women, oh the list goes on and on.


----------

